# 2.5l Spark Plugs



## CaptJason (Jun 3, 2004)

Howdy Folks, I searched around and found so many answers I'm confused. Can you please tell me what spark plugs I should use in a 2008 2.5 Jetta. 

Thanks, Jason


----------



## anikiri (Jan 4, 2012)

NGK PZFR5Q-11 or NGK PZFR5J-11 . 

NGK PZFR5Q-11 is recommended by VW.


----------



## CaptJason (Jun 3, 2004)

Perfect thanks!


----------



## playsguitars (Oct 12, 2008)

anikiri said:


> NGK PZFR5Q-11 or NGK PZFR5J-11 .
> 
> NGK PZFR5Q-11 is recommended by VW.


 
WOW this is great! Thanks, anikiri, I as well have gotten a lot of weird answers on this one and have been trying to research this for a few days now. Glad to see it on the 'tex from a (presumably) trusted source!


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Several advertisers on this forum sell them, but I bought them at NAPA.


----------



## Schwarz_Jetta (Jul 31, 2011)

anikiri said:


> NGK PZFR5Q-11 or NGK PZFR5J-11 .
> 
> NGK PZFR5Q-11 is recommended by VW.


 I went with PZFR5Q-11 which is the laser platinum plug and i've had no problems with it. I think the only difference between the two is that one is platinum tip and the other one is iridium :beer:


----------



## JRudolph (Jan 30, 2012)

Was just looking for this information thanks!


----------



## Dapollack36 (Jan 31, 2012)

What was the gap for the plugs????


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

They should be gapped from the factory, but I believe its .042? I'm not 100% though about that. I can check for you tonight if needed


----------



## 08 VduB WaBBiT (Apr 3, 2008)

I would like to know also where they need to be gapped at ?


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

I didn't gap the ones I bought from NAPA. I got the iridium version......


----------



## '05JettaSPE (Jul 10, 2008)

Per the Bentley Manual... 

Spark Plugs: 101 905 600 
Manufacturer Code: PZFR5J-11 
Spark plug gap: 1.0 to 1.1 mm 
Tightening torque: 25 Nm


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Just put fresh ones in my car. For the record all my spark plugs I bought from ECS were not gapped correctly. So it is worth checking before you put in the new ones.


----------

